# Queen Bed Lift Complete



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

As I stated in a previous post, I've completed my Queen Bed Lift Mod. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. The 90lb'er struts are great!

I purchased the gas struts and brackets from Future Sales RV in Elkhart, IN. Below is the parts list I used....


```
<br />
Order Details                   Qty     Unit Price      Total Price <br />
90 degree brackets (FS-SB-180)  2       $0.90           $1.80 <br />
Flat Brackets (FS-SB-120)       2       $0.90           $1.80 <br />
90lbs Gas Struts (ML 16-90)     2       $13.45          $26.90 <br />
                                        Total Discount -$0.00 <br />
                                        Sales Tax Cost: $0.00 <br />
                              UPS Ground Shipping Cost: $8.95 <br />
                                          Total Amount: $39.45<br />
```
Here are pics of the completed install.



















Oh my... what's that under my bed?!?!? Looks like my next mod!


----------



## funtownrv (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks awesome...very proffesional job...You should be proud, factory couldnt have done better...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

are the 90lb struts to weak, to strong or just right?? Looking for an opinion as i need to do the same to mine....... I actually got Keystone to credit a local dealer and told them i would put them on myself...... It was something that became standard through out my model year on my unit......Aluminum wheels did as well......but they wouldn't give me them









Buy i will take what i can get LOL


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Right now I'm barebones mattress.... no bedding.... so...

Going up is amazingly perfect with the mattress on. Again, my 5yr old daughter was able to open it. It doesn't fly up either. These are very controlled struts with a nice expansion speed which is nice.

Going down was a bit different....

No mattress - Kinda strong - I needed 2 hands and had to put my weight in it to get it down
Mattress on - felt perfect - I needed 2 hands in front to put it down. Daughter was able to get it down from one side.
Bedding on - ??? Might weaken it a bit, but I don't see that happening.

When I first did this on my old Zeppelin, I had 2 40lbs. They could barely hold everything up. That's why I didn't take any chances and went with the 90's. 80's should work just fine as well if your a bit hesitant.

Hope this helps!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

that helps, i need to figure out between 80 and 90 and git r don


----------



## 2xx2xy (Feb 2, 2009)

Rob_G said:


> As I stated in a previous post, I've completed my Queen Bed Lift Mod. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out. The 90lb'er struts are great!
> 
> I purchased the gas struts and brackets from Future Sales RV in Elkhart, IN. Below is the parts list I used....
> 
> ...


I wanted to thank you for posting the pictures and the partslist. It made it really easy to place my order with Future Sales and now it's time to do the mod! Thanks again!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What was there before this mod?


----------

